#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  這個厲害 英國大學培養出人獸混合胚胎

## 羅傑

這個厲害 英國大學培養出人獸混合胚胎
法新社 更新日期:2008/04/02 09:05 郭無患

（法新社倫敦一日電） 正當英國國會還在為胚胎研究法案爭議不休之際，英國紐卡索大學研究人員今天宣布，首次在英國培養出人類與動物的混合胚胎。

這項研究於三月二十五日在特拉維夫的一場演講中首次提出，根據這個位於英國北部的大學所稱，研究結果尚未公開發表或認證，這所大學的發言人告訴「法新社」，他們「還不會宣布這就是最後結果」。

英國國會議員目前正為「人工受精暨胚胎學法案」激烈攻防，這項法案允許為醫學研究為目的，製造人獸混合胚胎。

英國首相布朗所領導的工黨，在三月間允許在道德或倫理上反對此法案的所屬國會議員，可以在今年國會表決時，投票反對部分立法案內容。

這種混合胚胎是將人類皮膚細胞的去氧核糖核酸（DNA）取出，然後注入母牛卵巢的卵細胞內，而這個卵細胞裡的所有遺傳物質已經完全被移除，混合胚胎在實驗室裡存活了三天。

紐卡索大學發言人表示，這項研究可能會在「幾個月內，而不是幾週內」發表。

現階段，研究人員想要創造出這樣的混合胚胎，必須獲得規範此項業務的英國「人工授精暨胚胎學管理局」發給證照，同時胚胎必須在十四天後銷毀。

英國政府表示，允許製造以研究為目的的混合胚胎，在科學上的好處是能協助治癒數以百萬計的病患。

但宗教領袖主張反對這項法案，蘇格蘭天主教樞機主教歐布賴恩在三月三十日復活節佈道談話中，將這項法案形容為「對人權、人類尊嚴、以及人類生活的駭人聽聞攻擊」，將來法案也會允許進行「科學怪人般」的實驗。


http://tw.news.yahoo.com/article/url...2/19/wj3g.html
原網


這個不知道會不會有獸贊同@@
人類想當神想瘋了=口=

----------


## 克萊西恩

我也是剛剛才看到新聞 嚇一大跳啊..
這樣不就真的有獸人存在了??
之前還在想獸人這個詞是怎麼來的 沒想到現在真的存在了
搞不好那群科學家也是獸迷 XD
天啊...

----------


## a70701111

不過真的能生出來的話，先看看當實的外型。
因為只是胚胎，真的能夠變成一個獸人出現，還是頗難的吧。
但是這些瘋狂科學家應該不會罷手……

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

科學的進步.....不過會扯出一堆人輪道理~
可惜胚拍只能發育十四天~
不過通常一定會私底下偷偷培育吧~
等待未來能否看到誕生的一天

----------


## 北極狼

英成功培育人獸混合胚胎
 (星島) 04月 02日 星期三 10:07AM 

英國廣播公司1日報道，英國紐卡斯爾大學的科學家日前培育出英國首個人獸混合胚胎。胚胎成活3天，主要用於醫學研究。 紐卡斯爾大學伯恩教授領導的研究小組，從人的皮膚細胞中提取出細胞核，然

後將其植入幾乎被完全剔除遺傳信息的牛卵細胞中，從而培育出這種混合胚胎。 報道指，在顯微鏡下，混合胚胎「看上去與其他3天大的胚胎是一樣的」。

http://hk.news.yahoo.com/080402/60/2rnot.html

----------


## 影狼

本狼不覺得這是爲了製造人獸或獸人 
看新聞報導判斷 目的只是作為醫療或遺傳學的研究而已
本狼覺得人類所做的研究只會為了自身種族的利益
在沒有先讓人類的各種疾病得到解藥 
或解決人類各種遺傳病症 讓人類變成"完美"的種族之前
額外的智慧種族是不會被刻意製造出來的...
所以說本狼認為人類會製造大家理想中的獸人機率是小之又小的

----------


## whitefang

大家不要太興奮囧
所以我說大家要進修科學（特別是生物和遺傳學 orz
首先，獸人可不是改模型，切割拼合就可以
獸的骨格和人的骨格相異，血液系統、神經系統、肌肉也是
要把獸人特徵完美拼合，只有動畫才有這回事
若果真的要硬生出來，一定要經過調整
可是調整後，樣子早就變怪了，不是你們心目中的獸人啦 @@
而且，因為實用目的製造獸人…無可能（汗
因為獸的各種能力、肌肉強度也是要配合適當骨格和肌肉模式才能發揮作用
變成人的骨格和肌肉模式…除了多出爪牙外，沒有甚麼比人強啦 囧

----------


## 逆

> 變成人的骨格和肌肉模式…除了多出爪牙外，沒有甚麼比人強啦 囧


光這點就不知道是多少人的夢想了。(茶)
想想看每個人都體術高超的世界有多猛。


話說回來，我在很久以前看到這個新聞的時候也沒有特別興奮；
畢竟人獸基因混合的胚胎被製造出來的目的說難聽點就是作為donor。

修過一點生物的就應該知道獸人實體化有多難了；
不同種間的差異、不同科別間的差異、加上培育所花的時間和成本；
這不像植物或生命週期短的生物或微生物，
高等動物的生明週期要長得多而且複雜得多。
就算人類30億組基因密碼被解讀出來好了，
對於密碼組織前的相互牽連關係要一個個試出來的組合數至少為
Sigma N=1 to 30億 [C(30億--N)]，簡言之就是很大。
再加上突變與環境牽連(ex.天擇)的影響，
要依照目標創造出高等物種的難度和所需時間
不是一般所熟悉的時間尺度可以輕易度量的。



所以想像力的重要性才被凸顯出來。

----------


## whitefang

> 光這點就不知道是多少人的夢想了。(茶)


呀，那只要移植爪子和牙齒的基因便可以嘛，這個不是太難…
早陣子連把水母的夜光基因移植到老鼠上也可以，爪牙應該也是同等難度的 。w。

----------


## Raistlin

也才1%的獸胚胎

想也知道

嗯.....................

這就叫夢想破滅?

----------


## 卡庫爾

雖然基因代碼還是100%人類的，

但是這則新聞，主要是因爲混种“奇美拉”會帶來各種倫理道德問題吧。

例如，人+獸培育出來的胚胎，到底是人，還是獸呢？
應該不應該享有人類所有的“權利”？

這些問題，應當在培育之前進行研究，而不是先培育后研究才對。

----------

